# Tuesday night



## Team REEL TIGHT (Jun 5, 2012)

Launched from sherman cove, froze our nuts off but managed to stock 15 the biggest weighing in at 5pd 9oz. Still waiting on them to move in a little thicker but getting better each trip.


----------



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

wheres shermans cove?


----------



## Team REEL TIGHT (Jun 5, 2012)

On the navy base. Go out of there when my grandfather goes. Have to be in the service or retired out there.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Very Good Night//Nice Fish


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice fish !!!


----------

